# 17 fireball vs 204 ruger



## brockel (Apr 30, 2010)

Which one would you choose for coyotes, fox, and bobcats for a fur friendly round? The 17 fireball would be shooting the 25 grain berger and the 204 ruger would be shooting the 35 grain berger. Have any of you shot a fox or a bobcat with the 204 ruger shooting the 35 grain berger bullet? Did it tear them up?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

neither. They both are varmint rounds, not predator rounds. Go with a 22-250 and you won't have to worry about bullet splashes and run offs.

xdeano


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

I had both. I used the 35 gr berger in my 204 and experienced erratic results and horrendous fur damage. Guys using 39-40 gr bullets (mostly sierra, hornady, and nosler) report much more favorable results. I replaced my 204 with the 17 fireball and was very pleased. Use the 25 gr. berger match bullet on coyotes, not the varmint bullet. I killed a good number of coyotes (dozens) with it and found performance out to 300 yards quite good with this bullet only. It will, however, cause much damage to a fox. I would try 20 gr. v-max for that or the old 25 gr hornady hp (zipped through and left about 1" exit). Never whacked a bobcat with one. The only one of those I ever shot was with a 22-250. They are a pretty solid animal, so I would think that any load easy on fur with coyotes would be the same on cats. If you plan on doing a lot of varmint/ target shooting too, the 17 fireball will give better barrel life. The 17 fireball is also quieter and gives less muzzle jump. The 204 will shoot flatter and is a little easier in the wind ( unless you use the berger varmint bullet- huge hollow point opening), but it is surprisingly loud for such a small round. Was any of that coherent? :lol: Hope it helps. :thumb:


----------

